# Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?



## RyzA (22. März 2012)

*Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*

Hallo!

Kann man jemand sagen was da die genauen Unterschiede sind?

Lohnt es sich für Sandysystem auf den neuen z77 zu greifen?

Bei Geizhals sind immer mehr Boards mit den Chipsatz gelistet. UNd wollte das mal wissen wegen Kaufberatungen usw.


----------



## Thallassa (22. März 2012)

*AW: Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*

Naja, der auffälligste Unteschied ist, dass USB3 nativ auf dem Chipsatz ist -> 4 x USB3.0 ohne Zusatzchips, das macht das ganze schön günstig, da keine ZUsatzteile mehr verlötet werden müssen. 4 x USB 3.0 sollte dem Normalanwender ja auch reichen.

PCIe 3.0 fällt ja für Sandy weg. Der Wechsel lohnt sich also nicht gerade ^^ War aber doch auch ziemlich klar, oder?
der Audiocontroller spuckt jetzt auch über HDMI den Sound aus, so wie ich das verstehe und der restliche FOkus liegt auch auf der OB-Grafik -> Tripple Display möglich.

Ergänzungen sind natürlich erwünscht ^^


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2012)

*AW: Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*



Thallassa schrieb:


> N
> PCIe 3.0 fällt ja für Sandy weg. Der Wechsel lohnt sich also nicht gerade ^^ War aber doch auch ziemlich klar, oder?


Bei Z68 fällt es auch für Sandy weg. Ging mir auch nur darum ob man anstatt Z68 Boards nicht auch Z77 empfehlen kann.

Danke für die Infos schon mal!


----------



## Thallassa (22. März 2012)

*AW: Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ob man anstatt Z68 Boards nicht auch Z77 empfehlen kann.



Natürlich kann man, ich hab damit bereits angefangen. Sie kosten schließlich das selbe, sind meist ein wenig besser ausgestattet und einfach neuer, Z68 wird ja auch relativ bald vom Markt verschwinden.

Ich finde z.B. das ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sehr lecker ^^


----------



## Softy (22. März 2012)

*AW: Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*

Das gefällt mir auch gut  Schade aber, dass im Gegensatz zum Z68 Extreme4 kein USB3-Frontpanel mehr im Lieferumfang ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2012)

*AW: Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*

Ok, dann weiß ich Bescheid Jungs.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2012)

*AW: Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*



Softy schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir auch gut  Schade aber, dass im Gegensatz zum Z68 Extreme4 kein USB3-Frontpanel mehr im Lieferumfang ist.


 
Asrock muss inzwischen auch sparen und viele Gehäuse haben inzwischen einen 19 Pin Anschluss für die eigenen USB 3 Ports.


----------



## Vaykir (25. März 2012)

*AW: Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*

Die Z77 Boards sind für die kommende Ivy Bridge Generation. Für Sandy reicht Z68.


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unterschied z68 und z77 Chipsätze?*

Hier stand Blödsinn.


----------

